# Some cool Swiss machines! Aciera F1 hiding in there



## Crank (Aug 9, 2019)

MACHINES FOR SALE - cnc, lathes, drill presses, swiss CAM machine
					

MACHINES FOR SALE - CNC, Lathes, Drill Presses, Swiss CAM Automatic Screw machines, Milling machines, tool sharpening grinders, comparator. All machines have photos and small descriptions alongside...



					losangeles.craigslist.org
				




Last picture is the one that I wanted to identify. I confirmed with the seller that it was an F1 and he says the side cabinets are full of accessories.
Good luck.

Mark

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

